# Job 3:14



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2004)

This is the Biblical citation quoted in "Mission Impossible," one of my favorite all-time action/spy movies.

What's the significance of this verse in the movie?

Job 3:14 - With kings and counsellors of the earth, which built desolate places for themselves;


----------

